# The use of snow goose silhouettes



## goosebuster_a1 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Vote for your choice*​
Put out silhouettes25.56%Put out wind socks2055.56%Put out tires38.33%Put out everything1130.56%


----------



## goosebuster_a1 (Dec 10, 2006)

I use 250 full body, 400 silo socks, do I add 500 silhouettes or 500 wind socks(both are home made) ? Keep in mind the silhouettes are much easer and faster to put out. I drive to the blind so transporting is not a problem. I also have 600 tire decoys(car tires cut in 1/3 painted white with heads. I do not pick up untill the end of the season. So do I add wind socks, tires, silhouettes, or everything? :huh:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

It depends on how much work you want to put into it. Thats what it comes down to realy. You're gonna have a bit more draw power with more decoy's but I dont think they'll finish any better. If you're in an area where birds will be flying over, I'd leave the extra work alone, But if you're just off the main flight or dont have many geese around right now, and need the draw power, put all the decoys out.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Maybe try 250 socks and 250 silos together in addition to the SS and FBs. In my mind the tires would be last resort as they are heavy and bulky to set out and pick up.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If you use 250 fullbodies and 400 sillosocks,then leave the rest at home. IMO,it's much better to use more realistic looking decoys than to just cover the ground in white. Plus,IMO,using so many different styles of decoys just gives the birds more things to find wrong with your spread.

Alex


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I would try to avoid the Yard Sale Look! :wink:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Travery said:


> I would try to avoid the Yard Sale Look!:wink:


+1


----------



## take'emdown (Mar 1, 2007)

My group of 3 uses 600 rags and a few dozen full bodies


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

goosegrinder,

You say that realistic decoys are the way to go. I definitely agree but do you think that 250 full bodies and 400 sillosocks will compete with a spread of 1500 socks. The reason I ask is because you say that your spread is better than just a lot of white out there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would $hit can the tires all together and add 500 socks.


----------

